# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Dragon Shrine BattleMap

## Eri

Completed this battle map last month and was rather proud of it but forgot to post here in the end.



Drawn on good ole pen and paper but I really wanted to try a new style with the cliffs and elevation changes to give that sense of depth. I've seen that more, up and down linework before and then tried to extend on from it with boulder like outcrops and such. give it a little more depth. The underbrush took quite a while to pen out, tried not to completely over do it haha.. in the end i might have stepped apart from the grid I was using so the stone steps are a little off in the end. 

cleaned up linework


colouring took a while too getting it nice and neat with the linework - I'm one of those rather, lets call it fastidious, painters who likes keeping it everything in the lines and yes, that stems back to the ole days of colouring books. most of the main colours like grass, trees and bushes, steps, water, and stone are in their own layer and masked so i can block the colour differently if i needed. also helps with creating the variant above where i change around the hue and saturation levels on different layers.



then from there it's adding another colour layer for each and just adding a bit more texture,shadow, lighting, and extra detailing. 



don't as how long it took because i have absolutely no idea - i really should time it all one time.

----------


## Gidde

That looks fantastic! I'd like to be more specific, but I really like everything about it.

----------


## ARockabillyRhino

This is really great linework and color choice!  The rocks look amazing, and the waterfalls are so dynamic!

Good work!

----------


## Probis

The depth you were able to add is amazing! Great map!

-Probis

----------


## Matrix Sorcica

Amazing map! A version with grids, please?

----------


## Bogie

Fantastic Eri!!

----------


## ghast

gonna use this for a dnd game

----------


## kyliedee

wow this is a really great map - like other people said the depth you added: fantastic! I love the dragon statue from above. Great job

----------

